# Barendrecht (Dutch Tanker)



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

A friend has asked me for information on this Dutch vessel. He was Radio Officer on board 30/12/43 - 28/1/44 when he says they were torpedoed N of Scotland.I can find nothing of this. Could it have been a mine ?
Grateful for any information please.
Ivor


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Only Barendrecht which was hit that I have is the one
bombed 22nd September 1940

But another Barendrecht was in the Mediterranean
7-10-43 to 1-11-43
18-7-44 to 15-8-44
18-9-44 to 23-10-43
22-11-44 to 15-12-44
and in the Pacific
9-9-42 to 4-10-43

I'll keep looking through my files.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Looking at Warsailors
http://www.warsailors.com/convoys/gus48.html
Barendrecht from Bari, arrived New York 27th August 1944
as part of Convoy GUS 48.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

The BARENDRECHT name, of ship dates
1896, 1901, 1915, 1938, 1960, 1973

If you are ok with Dutch, Barendrecht
description and pictures of 1938 ship
http://www.wivonet.nl/md27.htm
http://www.wivonet.nl/md29.htm
http://www.wivonet.nl/md28.htm
http://www.wivonet.nl/md30.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

Many thanks Raymond for those excellent photographs. 
My friend joined this ship in Avonmouth on 30/12/44 and they then sailed North to join a convoy for the States. Off the Hebrides he was awakened by loud bump and they took to the boats but reboarded when the ship didnt sink He then thinks they then drifted on to rocks but a Tug arrived and towed the ship to Liverpool for repairs where he signed off. He remembers seeing a huge hole in the ships side in front of the Mainmast.
Thats all I know.
Regards Ivor


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Have a look at Henk Meurs Website or post on the forum there. 

www.koopvaardij1940-1946.nl

Henk is one of the most knowledgable persons I know concerning the Dutch Merchant Marine 1939 -1946.

trust this is of help
Roger


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

*Barendrecht*

Roger
Many thanks for yor suggestion. Have contacted and will await results
Regards
Ivor


----------

